# 2015 RAM 2500 Traction Control



## hbrady

Anyone else out there with a RAM who hates the TCS? Apparently that button to disable it doesn't really disable it, only partially. I was plowing this morning and the TCS was grinding away every time I got the slightest wheel spin. I've read pulling the ABS fuse is the only way to truly disable it. Anyone done that?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

See my other rants about dumbarse engineers designing vehicles so computers can control them because computers are bug free and know better than we, as plowers do. 

I have it on my '14. I hate it. But have only had it kick in a couple times while being partially disabled.


----------



## hbrady

I have equal disdain for ABS, never meet an ABS that stops me better than the old brake pumping. There should be a button called 'I know how to drive mode'.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

hbrady;2131819 said:


> I have equal disdain for ABS, never meet an ABS that stops me better than the old brake pumping. There should be a button called 'I know how to drive mode'.


It only gets better. By 2022 a bunch of the manufacturers have agreed to install auto\emergency braking on at least some vehicles.  

I'd like to find a tuner company that would disable it completely, all the time. Not sure if they would due to liability concerns though.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes;2131822 said:


> It only gets better. By 2022 a bunch of the manufacturers have agreed to install auto\emergency braking on at least some vehicles.


That time is already here


----------



## hbrady

That will work well with plow trucks


----------



## SnoFarmer

I guess it's time to stop buying trucks from Subaru.....

What's the issue.
It will stop you from getting stuck in the pile.
You will come to a complete stop, befor shifting into reverse,
This will save transmissions.

But my guess is it wount work at all with a plow mounted just in front of the sensors.
Or with the sensor(s) unpluged.


I bet with efi live it can be shut off.


----------



## cl733

hbrady;2131811 said:


> Anyone else out there with a RAM who hates the TCS? Apparently that button to disable it doesn't really disable it, only partially. I was plowing this morning and the TCS was grinding away every time I got the slightest wheel spin. I've read pulling the ABS fuse is the only way to truly disable it. Anyone done that?


 Not sure if its the same or not, but my kid has a 2013 and he was complaining that he couldnt even do a burn out, or doughnuts in the snow, so he yanked the fuse out and that put him back in full control again, nice to know if it can be properly put to rest as im also looking at a 2014


----------



## Mark Oomkes

On my '14 there is not a separate fuse for the TCS. As stated, it is tied in with the ABS.

BTW, if you don't like the Dodge ABS, you should have a pre-05 Super Duty, those systems were flat oot dangerous.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Mark Oomkes;2131818 said:


> See my other rants about dumbarse engineers designing vehicles so computers can control them because computers are bug free and know better than we, as plowers do.
> 
> I have it on my '14. I hate it. But have only had it kick in a couple times while being partially disabled.


I can see it now, put plow on truck and brakes lock up.

Then someone will post there truck won't move and Fred throw his $0.02 in about what's the surface like on the driveway.

Sorry Fred, I couldn't resist


----------



## cl733

Mark Oomkes;2131850 said:


> On my '14 there is not a separate fuse for the TCS. As stated, it is tied in with the ABS.
> 
> BTW, if you don't like the Dodge ABS, you should have a pre-05 Super Duty, those systems were flat oot dangerous.


Maybe thats what he did then pulled the fuse for everything,wonder how advisable that would be, dont mind the abs on my 09, but i guess one could live without it


----------



## Mark Oomkes

1olddogtwo;2131853 said:


> I can see it now, put plow on truck and brakes lock up.
> 
> Then someone will post there truck won't move and Fred throw his $0.02 in about what's the surface like on the driveway.
> 
> Sorry Fred, I couldn't resist


Lmao........


----------



## SnoFarmer

Ok, 
Let's see if I got this straight?
ThIs new emergency stoping syestem and ATC will save Sealed driveways?


----------



## JustJeff

Not sure if the '13's are the same as newer models, but when I turn my traction control off I've never had a problem or heard any grinding of any kind. I have no problems at all once it's turned off. And it's always turned off if the plow is on. Does somebody know if there's a difference from the '13's to the '15's with the traction control?


----------



## MXZ1983

If you put it in 4 high then hold the button to turn it off for about 10 seconds wait til it dings and it will shut all systems off


----------



## JustJeff

I know you've got a half-ton Ram, but does that apply across the board for larger trucks as well?


----------



## MXZ1983

Harleyjeff;2132014 said:


> I know you've got a half-ton Ram, but does that apply across the board for larger trucks as well?


Yes. Father in law and brother in law both have 3/4 ton cummins trucks.

Try it.

Start truck. 
4wd high (low automatically does it)
Foot on brake (have to be stopped)
Hold button down for 10 seconds or until message comes up and chime that it has been disabled.

**edit, have to re do it every time going from 2wd to 4wd, jobsite to jobsite.

My f250 let's you disable completely and leave off all day 2wd 4wd doesn't matter


----------



## hbrady

Thanks all, hopefully we are done with snow but next time we get some I'll try this.


----------



## scottL

running a 2014. Traction control had me plowing sideways when back draging a dock on an incline. Never did that before. Sooo, I have to turn off Traction control or I get unexpected results.


----------



## NYH1

MXZ1983 said:


> Yes. Father in law and brother in law both have 3/4 ton cummins trucks.
> 
> Try it.
> 
> Start truck.
> 4wd high (low automatically does it)
> Foot on brake (have to be stopped)
> Hold button down for 10 seconds or until message comes up and chime that it has been disabled.
> 
> **edit, have to re do it every time going from 2wd to 4wd, jobsite to jobsite.
> 
> My f250 let's you disable completely and leave off all day 2wd 4wd doesn't matter


I did this a few times with my '15 2500 and it worked as described. However for some reason my engine light would come on after a while. The light would go off later in the day by itself. Ever happen to anyone else?

NYH1.


----------

